# Anyone own a 2002 Outback 23FBS



## momg3 (Mar 27, 2004)

We are considering purchasing a used 2002 Outback 23FBS travel trailer. Anyone have any experience with these, good or bad? Thanks


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

A couple of people here have coaches that are from 2002, hopefully they'll chime in here. You might want to check the roof to make sure the sealants around the roof fixtures have been kept up. They tend to wear out and crack and need to be repaired. Doing that is a basic maintenance issue that should be kept up with any trailer. All the exterior fixtures should be caulked and sealed well, especially those clearance lights on the top front corners. One of mine wasn't sealed up enough and leaked a little.

Check around the inside of the coach and also the strorage compartments for any water marks or damage. If it looks good, it probably is okay.

good luck,

Mike


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I have had no problems with mine other than having the propane tank cover replaced.(Not enough rivets from the factory) and a rear door replaced from the fiberglass de-laminating. No leaks at all and just a few screws or bolts that needed tightening and/or replacing. There is always some sort of maintenance that has to be done if you own a travel trailer, so the handier you are, the less $ you will have to dish out for routine maintenance. I actually enjoy going over the trailer and checking and repairing minor things because I know I will do a better job than any dealer ever will! Good luck with your purchase and enjoy the Outback life.


----------



## ilfossil (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi. I have a 23FBS which I bought new in 2002. I've had very few problems. It pulls easy with my 1/2ton ram and it also track behind the truck well (very little sway).


----------



## Bopper (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings:

I have a 2002 23FBS that I bought new. It has a great layout and pulls quite easily with my 2002 Explorer. Last summer I did a three week trip from Nova Scotia through the New England and mid-Atlantic states and ended up in Virginia. The trailer was very comfortable and we really enjoyed its features.

However, we had a lot of little (and not so little) problems. All were what I would call 'factory quality' issues. The complete list is posted in an message under 'new members'. All were fixed at out dealership and we think we are ready to embark on a new troublefree season.

If you are looking at a slightly used unit, the factory-installed problems should be fixed.

There is one unusual thing that I would suggest you look at. The bottom cupboards between the stove and the sink has only a partial shelf. There is an opening that could cause problems. I found this out when my wife could not find her favorite pot. She accused me of leaving it at the last stop!!! (as if I would ever leave anything behind!!!!!!) Anyway, after much searching, we found that the pot had slipped off the shelf and was lodged around the hot water tank. The 'fix' was to screw a small piece of 1/4 plywood on the shelf to close off the gap. No real problem, but a small inconvenience.

Good luck with your unit and happy trails.

Bopper

2002 23FBS
2002 Explorer
2 Adults and 2 very spoiled Cocker Spaniels


----------



## Retired USN (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello All,

We had a 2002 25- FBS until March of this year. Used it frequently and 
had only one problem, the counter top behind the faucets of the kitchen sink
cracked. we had it replaced at our dealer and a little bracing was added
under the sink. In March we traded for a 2004 Outback 28 BHS and have
found it to be a great trailer. Have used it extensively and just returned from
a 2300 mile trip to Florida. Had no problems at all.
Have been reading this forum for several months now, and just decided
to chime in. Great Forum and a great idea.

Retired USN
2002 Dodge Ram 1500
Reese WD and Anti sway
First Mate and a spoiled Sheltie


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry to derail this topic a little but.....

Hey Retired, what engine do you have in the RAM 1500 to pull your 28 BH-S and how does it do? What are your impressions of this vehicle as far as towing goes?

Thanks


----------



## Retired USN (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello luv2rv,

2002 RAM 1500 Quad with a 5.9 Ltr 360 Cu In.. Pulled our 28 BHS with
no stress or strain. The mountains in Ky, TN and North GA were no problem.
Averaged 11 MPG. The only things I have added to this truck were load
levelers and LT tires. Still had a little sway when the BIG Trucks pass but
nothing to be concerned about. Weighed her out at a Flyin J on a CAT scale
and fell 800 to 900 lbs below all max on all axels. Real happy with the trailer
and the truck is ideal for now.

Retired USN


----------

